# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  TF2 Speedhack Exploit

## Ket

Step 1. Create a local cp_badlands server with 24 slots.

Step 2. Put "sv_benchmark_force_start" in console without the " "

Step 3. Disconnect

Step 4. Join any multiplayer server

And there you have it. 
The higher your FPS, the faster you'll go, the lower, the slower.

----------


## conninil

thank you ket

----------


## Skulltastrophe

"Can't Create bot" :S

----------


## empty_skillz

dosnt work

----------

